# Information On Publishing



## kitreshawn (Dec 8, 2008)

Every so often someone writes a thread asking questions about publishing.  This isn't really to answer those questions, but rather to give caution because there are a LOT of groups out there that prey on new authors.

Basically there are several different types of publishers:
Commercial Publishers
Print On Demand Publishers
Vanity Publishers
Subsidy Publishers
Self Publishers


I won't get into electronic type publishers.

The differences:
A commercial publisher is what you traditionally think of when you think of publishing a book.  You send them a manuscript, if they accept it they will buy the right to publish it and start a print run.  The writer gets a small percentage of royalties and often will also get an upfront signing fee (though not always if the publisher is small or the writer is unknown).  They handle all aspects of marketing the book, getting reviews, getting them into book stores, and so forth.  There is no cost to the author.

A vanity publisher is completely different.  The complete costs of publishing the book are born completely by the author, paid up front.  Costs include publisher overhead and profit so it is much more expensive than normal book publishing.  There is no quality control, they will publish anyone who pays, although they may offer additional services of dubious quality at a charge (which a commercial publisher would offer for free).  Because they publish anyone they typically are ignored by book stores and book reviewers (though a book store may be able to special order the book they will not simply carry it on shelf).  The books are the property of the author upon printing who must then determine how to sell them.

Subsidy Publishers in theory share the cost of printing a book with the writer.  Again, in theory they have somewhat better quality control, though in practice this is iffy.  There are also many that are dishonest (e.g. if you pay to have 1,000 books printed they may only print the 100 you and your friends buy).  The books remain the property of the publisher until sold, and the writer gets a royalty (rates are widely non-standard).  Suffers many of the same problems as Vanity publishing.  Vanity Publisher and Subsidy Publisher are often used interchangeably as both often have hidden 'service fees' which they charge you just for the privilege of using their company and rely on the author for their main source of income instead of selling books.

Self Publishing also requires an author to take on all costs for publication, however the author themselves puts together whatever package they get (vanity publishers and subsidy publishers generally only offer pre-set publishing packages with many services you may not want or use).  Because the aspects of publishing can be put up to bid can easily be superior to Subsidy/Vanity publication and also be much less expensive than Vanity publishing (though almost certainly more expensive than subsidy).  Books are all owned by the author who keeps all sales money.  Again, because quality can widely very most book stores and book reviewers will not look at it except on special order, though it can be good for people with a focused market or established fan base (such as online comics).

Print On Demand groups often improperly call themselves Self Publishers, however there are several differences.  While some POD groups will let you imprint your own book, set royalty fees, set prices, and so on there are 3 things POD typically lack.  1) Control, Self Publishing gives the writer COMPLETE control over all aspects of the publishing from cover art to print style to pricing strategy, POD does not.  2) Revenue, Self Publishing the writer keeps all money generated by sales while POD gives royalties.  3) Most importantly RIGHTS, Self Publishing the writer maintains ALL rights to their work while the majority of POD services hold the rights to the work and may have either exclusive or not exclusive claim to them for a period of time.  Book sellers don't like working with POD and the books can often be of poor quality.  Also typically expensive.




Things to realize:
Pretty much your book will not end up in book stores or even get reviewed unless you go the traditional route (Amazon.com doesn't count, they sell books from many vanity publishers).  Most books done through a vanity/subsidy publisher will probably sell around 200 copies (there are success stories, however they are very few); I was unable to find info for self publishing, but POD seems to do about as good as vanity (150-175 or so).

Avoid Vanity and Subisidy Publishers.  POD groups can be reputible though you need to understand what you are getting into with them.  Self Publishing is a viable way to go but can be expensive.  Traditional publishers have little risk to the author although they also have the most stringent quality control (but are probably the only way to get into book stores).

Some warning signs to warn you away from publishers that are not interested in selling books:

1) Any sort of fees (or deposit) for anything other than printing or binding.  Reading fees, processing fees, anything like that.  Any flat fee or conditional fee that must be paid up front as a condition of representation.  Some ask for a fee for editing or promotions, traditional publishers offer these for free.

2) No or minimal track record.  Sure new publishers (even reputable ones) need to start out somewhere, but many vanity publishers constantly change names as they get a bad rep.

3) Misrepresenting themselves.  For instance, they talk about quality and so forth with little track record to back it up.

4) Pre-Purchase or Pre-Sale requirements.  Many disreputable groups will require that you either commit to buy a certain number or sell a certain number before they will print the book.  Sometimes the requirement can be as high as 1,000 copies.  Expensive as hell and actually potentially worse than vanity publishing.

5) Any requirement to find investors or groups willing to carry the book.  Again, this is something traditional publishers will handle on their own.

6) Pressuring you to buy your own book.

7) Any term like Subsidy, co-op, partner, or so forth that may appear.

8) Refusal to send information about their services, or the information they send is so sparse or obfuscated that it becomes practically useless.

9) Verbal promises made that are not reflected in contracts.

10) Pressure.  Disreputable firms will be eager to hook you up for a quick sale.  More reputable groups will be willing to let you consider terms and possibly even negotiate aspects of contracts.


Things to check:

-Order a couple of the books.  Check the quality of the work, both writing and physical quality.
-Request references.  USE THEM.  Contact writers who have used that service.
-Research the publisher.  When was it founded?  Have there been complaints with the BBB?  How many books do they generally sale?  How does this compare to books published?
-Have someone knowledgeable look over the contract.  If you have a friend who is a lawyer hit them up for this, other times there are groups who will look over such paperwork for a nominal fee.
-Don't take promises at face value.  For instance, if they say your books will be for sale with book stores check with the distributors they name to make sure.  If they promise ad campaigns ask for brochures they have done to check quality and where it appeared.  NEVER rely on promises that are not in written contract.



So basically be careful and understand what you are getting into.  There are a lot of groups out there that will prey on you to make some money.

Much of the information posted here was gathered from the following site:
http://www.sfwa.org/Beware/

For more information visit and read.  I am only scratching the tip.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 8, 2008)

See... now this is useful.  Why did my stupid thread get stickied and not this one?


----------

